# Latest Canadian Honours and Awards Sep 2009



## Grunt_031 (3 Sep 2009)

CANFORGEN 156/09 CMP 066/09 031428Z SEP 09
HONOURS AND AWARDS
UNCLASSIFIED

HER EXCELLENCY THE GOVERNOR GENERAL HAS APPROVED NATIONAL HONOURS FOR THE FOLLOWING DESERVING INDIVIDUALS

STAR OF MILITARY VALOUR

(1) WO D.G. SHULTZ - FOR OUTSTANDING LEADERSHIP AND COURAGE WHEN HE REPEATEDLY ENTERED A KILL ZONE TO EXTRACT CASUALTIES IN ADDITION TO EXECUTING THE PATROL S FIGHTING WITHDRAWAL, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, 6 MAY 08


MEDAL OF MILITARY VALOUR

(1) WO R.J. CRANE - FOR VALOUR AND DEVOTION TO DUTY WHEN HE SELFLESSLY REMAINED IN THE KILL ZONE TO EXTRACT AN AFGHAN CASUALTY AND SUPPORT ANOTHER CANADIAN SOLDIER THAT WAS CAUGHT IN THE OPEN. HIS SELFLESS COURAGE SAVED CANADIAN AND AFGHAN LIVES AND PREVENTED THE COMPANY FROM BEING OUTFLANKED, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, 4 AUG 08

(2) WO D.M. VERGE - FOR SELFLESS COURAGE, TACTICAL ACUMEN AND STEADY LEADERSHIP UNDER FIRE, SET A SUPERB EXAMPLE OF RESOLVE TO HIS SUBORDINATES AND PREVENTED AN AFGHAN POLICE SUBSTATION FROM BEING OVERRUN, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, 30 MAR 08

(3) SGT M.J.J. COTE - FOR COURAGEOUS AND SELFLESS ACTIONS WHEN HE CONTINUED TO EXPOSE HIMSELF TO INTENSE ENEMY FIRE TO TREAT INJURIES AND ENCOURAGE WOUNDED SOLDIERS DURING THE PROLONGED FIGHTING WITHDRAWAL, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, 2 JUN 08

(4) SGT R. GREGOIRE - FOR INSPIRATIONAL LEADERSHIP AND COURAGE WHEN HIS SECTION WAS AMBUSHED AND PINNED DOWN UNDER INTENSE ENEMY FIRE, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, 14 JUN 08

(5) SGT J.W. KAPITANIUK - FOR INSPIRATION LEADERSHIP AND COURAGE WHEN IN AN ATTEMPT TO SUPPORT A PLATOON THAT WAS PINNED DOWN UNDER HEAVY FIRE HE REPEATEDLY EXPOSED HIMSELF TO INTENSE SMALL ARMS FIRE, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, 14 JUN 08

(6) MCPL M. BURSEY - FOR COURAGE AND DECISIVE LEADERSHIP WHEN EXPOSED TO SUSTAINED ENEMY FIRE, HE REPEATEDLY RETURNED TO A BURNING VEHICLE FILLED WITH EXPLODING ORDNANCE, TO HELP EXTRACT AND TEND TO CASUALTIES, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, 3 SEP 08

(7) MCPL B. GALLANT - FOR COURAGE AND DEVOTION TO DUTY WHEN HE SELFLESSLY ADVANCED THROUGH HEAVY ENEMY MACHINE-GUN FIRE TO REACH THE CASUALTIES AND BEGAN TREATMENT OF THE INJURED, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, 2 JUN 08

(8) MCPL P. RACHYNSKI - FOR COURAGE WHEN HE SELFLESSLY LED CANADIAN AND AFGHAN SOLDIERS THROUGH HEAVY INSURGENT FIRE TO REJOIN HIS BESIEGED PATROL WHICH WAS TAKING CASUALTIES, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, 6 MAY 08

(9) CPL M. EJDRYGIEWICZ - FOR COURAGE UNDER CONSTANT ENEMY FIRE, HE WORKED TO EXTRACT THE INJURED FROM A BURNING VEHICLE FULL OF EXPLODING ORDINANCE WHILE ALSO PROVIDING SUPPRESSIVE FIRE AGAINST THE INSURGENTS, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, 3 SEP 08

(10) CPL T.B. MYRONIUK - FOR SELFLESS COURAGE BY REMAINING IN THE KILL ZONE TO EXTRACT AN AFGHAN CASUALTY AND SUPPORT ANOTHER CANADIAN SOLDIER THAT WAS CAUGHT IN THE OPEN, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, 4 AUG 08

(11) CPL A. ROTONDI - FOR SELFLESS COURAGE WHILE EXPOSED TO INTENSE ENEMY FIRE, HE ASSISTED TWO SERIOUSLY INJURED SOLDIERS AND RELENTLESSLY RETURNED FIRE TO ALLOW FIRST AID AND CASUALTY EVACUATION, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, 6 MAY 08

(12) PTE J. KOCHAN - FOR SELFLESS COURAGE WHEN HE WAS EXPOSED TO SUSTAINED ENEMY FIRE AND EXPLODING ORDINANCE FROM A BURNING VEHICLE, HE HELPED EVACUATE AND TREAT ONE OF THE WOUNDED SOLDIERS, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, 3 SEP 08


MERITORIOUS SERVICE CROSS

(1) LGEN H.O. BUDDE (GERMAN ARMY) - FOR EXCEPTIONAL PROFESSIONALISM AND OUTSTANDING COOPERATION IN PROVIDING SUPPORT TO THE CF DEPLOYED IN AFGHANISTAN IN HIS CAPACITY AS INSPEKTEUR DES HEERES

(2) MGEN J.G.M. LESSARD - FOR OUTSTANDING PROFESSIONALISM AND DEDICATION AS COMD, REGIONAL COMMAND (SOUTH), JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, FEB TO NOV 08

(3) BGEN D.W. THOMPSON - FOR OUTSTANDING LEADERSHIP AND PROFESSIONALISM AS THE COMD, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, MAY 08 TO FEB 09

(4) CDR P.C. DICKINSON - FOR OUTSTANDING LEADERSHIP AND PROFESSIONALISM AS CO HMCS VILLE DE QUEBEC, JUL TO DEC 08

(5) LCOL D.A. MILLS - FOR OUTSTANDING PROFESSIONALISM AS DEPUTY CHIEF OF STAFF, 3RD INFANTRY DIVISION AND MULTI-NATIONAL DIVISION IRAQ, MAR 07 TO JUN 08

(6) CWO J.R.G. MORETTI - FOR OUTSTANDING PROFESSIONALISM AND DEDICATION AS THE REGIONAL COMMAND SOUTH SERGEANT-MAJOR, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, JAN TO NOV 08

(7) MWO R.A. DEARING - FOR OUTSTANDING LEADERSHIP AND PROFESSIONALISM AS THE CSM, OMLT, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, JAN TO AUG 08

(8) WO J.R. MCNABB - FOR OUTSTANDING LEADERSHIP, SUPERB JUDGEMENT, STEADINESS UNDER FIRE AND EXCEPTIONALLY SKILLED COORDINATION OF COMBAT ASSETS INSTILLED CONFIDENCE HIS MENTORING TEAM, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, MAY TO JUL 08


MEDAL OF BRAVERY

(1) 2LT D.J.S.L. BEAULIEU - FOR COURAGE AND PROFESSIONALISM WHEN HE RISKED HIS LIFE TO RESCUE A VICTIM FROM DROWNING, COLD LAKE, 12 MAY 07


MERITORIOUS SERVICE MEDAL

(1) COL J. CADE - FOR OUTSTANDING LEADERSHIP AND DETERMINATION AS THE DEPUTY COMMANDER, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, MAY 08 TO FEB 09

(2) COL C.M. HAZLETON - FOR OUTSTANDING LEADERSHIP AND DEDICATION AS DEPUTY CHIEF OF STAFF OPERATIONS FOR REGIONAL COMMAND (SOUTH), JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, JAN TO OCT 08

(3) COL J.Y. HIDIROGLOU - FOR OUTSTANDING INITIATIVE AND LEADERSHIP AND FOR HIS CONTRIBUTION TO MODERNIZE THE CANADIAN FORCES MILITARY EMPLOYMENT STRUCTURE, NDHQ OTTAWA, 2006 TO 2007

(4) COL B. HORN - FOR EXEMPLARY LEADERSHIP AND PROFESSIONALISM WHEN HE DEVELOPED THE CANADIAN FORCES LEADERSHIP INSTITUTE INTO A NATIONALLY AND INTERNATIONALLY RECOGNIZED CENTRE OF EXCELLENT MILITARY LEADERSHIP, PROFESSIONALISM AND ETHICS, CANADIAN DEFENCE ACADEMY KINGSTON, 2004 TO 2007

(5) COL J.R. RIFFOU - FOR OUTSTANDING LEADERSHIP AND PROFESSIONALISM AS THE CO OF THE OLMT, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, FEB TO SEP 08

(6) CAPT(N) B. RYAN - FOR EXEMPLARY PROFESSIONALISM AND LEADERSHIP AS CO HMCS IROQUOIS, TASK FORCE ARABIAN SEA, APR TO OCT 08

(7) LCOL V.G. JOSHI - FOR PROFESSIONALISM AND DEDICATION AS A SENIOR LEGAL ADVISOR TO THE AFGHAN MINISTRY OF JUSTICE, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, AUG 07 TO AUG 08

(8) CDR K.B. LARKIN - FOR EXEMPLARY PROFESSIONALISM AND LEADERSHIP AS CO HMCS CALGARY, TASK FORCE ARABIAN SEA, APR TO SEP 08

(9) CDR S. PAGET - FOR DEDICATION AND PROFESSIONALISM AS THE CHIEF OF STAFF FOR TASK FORCE ARABIAN SEA, APR TO SEP 08

(10) CDR J.H.P. ST-DENIS - FOR EXCEPTIONAL PROFESSIONALISM AND DEDICATION AS THE CO HMCS CHARLOTTETOWN, TASK FORCE ARABIAN SEA, NOV 07 TO MAY 08

(11) LCOL M.A.P. STOUFFER - FOR OUTSTANDING LEADERSHIP AND PROFESSIONALISM WHEN SHE TRANSFORMED STRATEGIC LIFT CAPABILITY PROVIDED TO THE CF OPERATIONS, CANADIAN MATERIAL SUPPORT GROUP HEADQUARTERS, NDHQ, 2006 TO 2008

(12) MAJ J.E. ALLEN - FOR EXCEPTIONAL LEADERSHIP AND PROFESSIONALISM AS OC OF THE CIVIL MILITARY COOPERATION COY, KRPT, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, FEB TO SEP 08

(13) MAJ M.R. DEUTSCH - FOR PROFESSIONALISM AND DEDICATION AS A KEY PLAYER IN THE STANDING UP OF THE NOCTURA UNMANNED AERIAL VEHICLE CAPABILITY FOR JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, 14 WING GREENWOOD, JAN TO DEC 08

(14) MAJ T. GOSSELIN - FOR INSPIRATIONAL LEADERSHIP AND TACTICAL ACUMEN AS THE OC BATTLE GROUP TANK SQN, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, AUG 07 TO MAR 08

(15) MAJ S.A. GRUBB - FOR SUPERB LEADERSHIP AND REMARKABLE DEDICATION AS THE OC C COY, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, FEB TO SEP 08

(16) MAJ C.R. HENDERSON - FOR UNWAVERING LEADERSHIP AND PROFESSIONALISM AS THE OC C COY, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, FEB TO AUG 07

(17) MAJ A.M.L. HAMEL - FOR PROFESSIONALISM AND DEDICATION AS THE OC TACTICAL AIR CONTROL PARTY, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, FEB TO SEP 08

(18) MAJ J.R.P. LATULIPPE - FOR SUPERIOR LEADERSHIP AND EXPERTISE IN AIR MOBILITY OPERATIONS THAT WERE CRITICAL TO THE AIR FORCE S CAPABILITY TO EMPLOY THE NEWLY ACQUIRED CC-177 GLOBEMASTER III, 429(T) SQN TRENTON, MAY 07 TO AUG 08

(19) COMDT Y. MINJOLLET (FRANCE) - FOR PROFESSIONALISM AND DEDICATION IN FOSTERING A CLOSER RELATIONSHIP BETWEEN CANADA AND FRANCE IN THE FIELD OF HONOURS, ADMINISTRATOR OF THE PALACE AND NATIONAL MUSEUM OF THE LEGION OF HONOUR, PARIS FRANCE, 2003 TO 2008

(20) MAJ C.E. POTTS - FOR EXCEPTIONAL LEADERSHIP AND DEDICATION AS THE OC AIR CAPABILITY ACTIVATION TEAM, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, JUN 08 TO JAN 09

(21) MAJ R.T. RITCHIE - FOR OUTSTANDING LEADERSHIP AS A MEMBER OF THE OMLT, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, MAR TO SEP 08

(22) LCDR J.A. WILLISTON - FOR SUPERIOR LEADERSHIP AS A MEMBER OF THE STRATEGIC ADVISORY TEAM, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, AUG 07 TO AUG 08

(23) CPO1 M. GOURLEY - FOR HIS SUPERIOR LEADERSHIP AND DEDICATION AS THE COXSWAIN ABOARD HMCS CHARLOTTETOWN, TASK FORCE ARABIAN SEA, DEC 07 TO APR 08

(24) WO T.B. BUCHANAN - FOR OUTSTANDING LEADERSHIP AS A MEMBER OF THE OMLT, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, FEB TO AUG 08

(25) WO M.P. FOREST - FOR SUPERIOR LEADERSHIP AND DEDICATION AS A MEMBER OF C COY, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, FEB TO SEP 08

(26) WO K.T. JOHNSON - FOR OUTSTANDING PROFESSIONALISM AND DEDICATION AS A MEMBER OF THE FIRE SUPPORT COORDINATION CENTRE, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, FEB TO SEP 08

(27) WO J.G. PICKARD - FOR OUTSTANDING LEADERSHIP AS A MEMBER OF THE B COY, 2 PPCLI BG, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, FEB TO SEP 08

(28) WO T.C. WOLANIUK - FOR OUTSTANDING LEADERSHIP AND DEDICATION AS A MEMBER OF 12 FIELD SQN, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, FEB TO SEP 08

(29) CPL T. LATTA - FOR DECISIVE COMBAT LEADERSHIP AS A MEMBER OF THE OMLT, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, FEB TO SEP 08

(30) CPL J. PETTEN - FOR OUTSTANDING LEADERSHIP AS A MEMBER OF THE OMLT, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, JAN TO AUG 08

(31) CPL J.C.W. PRIOR - FOR DECISIVE LEADERSHIP AS A MEMBER OF THE OMLT, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, JAN TO AUG 08

(32) CPL C. SMITHERS - FOR PROFESSIONALISM AND OUTSTANDING DEDICATION AS A MEDICAL ASSISTANT DEPLOYED WITH THE PRT, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, FEB TO SEP 08

(33) CPL R. SWANSON - FOR EXCEPTIONAL TACTICAL LEADERSHIP AND DEVOTION TO DUTY AS A MEMBER OF THE OMLT, WHERE HE DIRECTED CANADIAN AND AFGHAN FORCES IN THE DEFENCE OF A POLICE SUBSTATION WHICH CAME UNDER ENEMY FIRE, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, 21 APR 08

(34) PTE M.M. MURRAY - FOR OUTSTANDING LEADERSHIP AND UNWAVERING DEDICATION AS A MEMBER OF C COY, 2 PPCLI BG, JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, FEB TO SEP 08


I AM ALSO PLEASED TO ANNOUNCE CF AWARDS TO THE FOLLOWING DESERVING INDIVIDUALS


CDS COMMENDATION

(1) MAJ G.M.A. BOYUK - FOR PROFESSIONALISM AND DEDICATION WHEN HE PROVIDED OUTSTANDING SUPPORT TO MISSIONS IN SUDAN, NDHQ OTTAWA, JUN 07 TO MAY 09

(2) CDR A.M. PADDOCK - FOR PROFESSIONALISM, EXCEPTIONAL FORESIGHT THAT DIRECTLY CONTRIBUTED TO THE SUCCESS OF FOUR AFGHAN ROTATIONS, NDHQ OTTAWA, JUN 07 TO JUL 09

(3) LCOL D. DOSIER (US ARMY) - FOR PROFESSIONALISM AND DEDICATION WHEN HE WAS RESPONSIBLE FOR CAMPAIGN ASSESSMENT AND AFGHANISTAN POLLING PROGRAMME IN CEFCOM, APR 07 TO MAY 09


CF MEDALLION FOR DISTINGUISHED SERVICE

(1) MAJ E. GRIFFITHS (RET D) - FOR EXCEPTIONAL SERVICE AND DEDICATION TO THE CF, VETERANS AND MILITARY ASSOCIATIONS SINCE 1966

(2) MR. L. BENJAMIN AND MRS. K. BENJAMIN - FOR OUTSTANDING SUPPORT AND UNPARALLELED HOSPITALITY AS ALABAMA GOODWILL AMBASSADORS FOR MEMBERS OF THE CF AND THEIR FAMILIES DURING THE PAST 18 YEARS


SIGNED BY MGEN W. SEMIANIW, CMP


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Sep 2009)

Well done to all!


----------



## wildman0101 (6 Sep 2009)

outstanding  :cdn
congratulatios to all  
        best regards,,
                        scoty b


----------



## basrah (7 Sep 2009)

Excellent showing by 3 PPCLI !!


----------



## C/10 (7 Sep 2009)

I am happy to see that these fine men received recognition for their outstanding work. As a member of 2VP on 1-08 I can account first hand the character, dedication, and selflesness that these gents displayed on countless occasions under fire. Well done boys!!


----------



## 54hawken (14 Sep 2009)

Congrats to All , Alot of men fought hard that summer some in isolated Posts like MUSHAN where there were tics everyday in july 08!! Well done Guys!


----------



## BlueJingo (14 Sep 2009)

WOW, Congrats to all who deserve to be acknowledged. Keep up the good work (Insert: Pat on back)
 :nod:


----------



## X-mo-1979 (14 Sep 2009)

Congrats to you all.Well deserved.roving what Canadians do best,excel under extreme circumstances.

God bless you all


----------



## Grey (24 Sep 2009)

Congrats to everyone mentioned above. Especially those of you who were awarded Valour decorations -- it is by your examples that we in the CF should all strive to follow.


----------



## basrah (24 Sep 2009)

54hawken said:
			
		

> Congrats to All , Alot of men fought hard that summer some in isolated Posts like MUSHAN where there were tics everyday in july 08!! Well done Guys!



I was in the Mush for all of July and August and absolutely loved it there! When you think of why you jioned the army, that is it right there for me. Being in an isolated outpost, out in the middle of nowhere, calling in CAS and danger close artillery... yup, thats as good as it gets for an infanteer.

Sadly, I heard they closed down the camp... quite a shame considering how hard we fought to keep that place. Geez, I remember they even managed to set half the camp (not kidding) on fire with a mortar round when it hit an ANA tent! Now we just shut it down? 

Myself, and two other Cpls that served in the Mush are on that list, and while it is a great honour to be presented the medals, I think it is a bit excessive... I mean we were just doing our jobs.

A few of the Valour decorations are fellow OMLT guys as well, and they are about as solid of dudes as anyone could ask to have beside them.


----------

